# Xorg on HP monitor



## bangmyhead (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello, I just installed a fresh version of FreeBSD 13. And I have a problem starting Gnome. 
Xorg says "no monitor" found. 
I'm using an HP Prodesk i5 and my monitor it's an HP ZR30W. Can anyone give me a hand please? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2021)

It probably says "No screen found", not "No monitor found" (I've never ever seen that message, not even if there's no monitor attached). Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what's being detected and how things are configured.


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 14, 2021)

I can only attached image since I don't have any way to send it in text mode.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 14, 2021)

Did you install graphics/drm-kmod and add the proper driver to rc.conf?


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 14, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> Did you install drm-kmod and add the proper driver to rc.conf?


No, what is that? Must be something new


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 14, 2021)

Nothing new, you have to install and load a video driver. In addition to this, are you running xorg as root? If so, don't.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2021)

bangmyhead said:


> I can only attached image since I don't have any way to send it in text mode.


Neat little trick: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 14, 2021)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Nothing new, you have to install and load a video driver. In addition to this, are you running xorg as root? If so, don't.


It was that graphics/drm-kmod 
It is working now, thanks a lot.


----------

